
What happens when an algorithm cuts your health care - el_duderino
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/21/17144260/healthcare-medicaid-algorithm-arkansas-cerebral-palsy
======
wiz21c
FTA :

>>> incentives are not always aligned with easy interfaces and intelligible
processes.

I work on such programs. And the level of complexity makes it very hard to
explain why a decision was taken (or not taken). We once tried to actually
generate a document showing the process behind a decision, for a given person.
It took 100 megabytes of Xml data. It was complete, but too complex.

We need better tools to make processes self explaining.

